# Trialevent Cottbus



## Trialmobby (19. August 2009)

[FONT="] Trial-Event-Cottbus[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Hallo Trialercommunity,[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Wir, Daniel, Berti und Robert aus Cottbus, möchten Euch in unsere wunderschöne Trialhalle zu einem  Trial-Event einladen.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Geplant ist  ein zweitägiges Event an den beiden Wochenenden, einmal von dem *24.10.2009- 25.10.2009* und der *23.10.2009* kann als Anreisetag genutzt werden. Als zweiten Termin würden wir den *31.10.2009-01.11.2009* vorschlagen und der *30.10.2009* kann als Anreisetag genutzt werden.[/FONT]

*[FONT="]Dieses Event ist nicht wetterabhängig[/FONT][/B][FONT="]![/FONT]
  [FONT="]Aufgrund der guten Überdachung unser Halle.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Die Termine haben wir so ausgewählt damit alle Trialer zu einer schönen Jahresabschlussveranstaltung zusammen finden. [/FONT]

  [FONT="]Rahmenprogram: [/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT="]Als Anreisetag kann der Freitag genutzt werden* [/FONT]
·[FONT="]Samstag ist Wettkampf, in den Spuren Grün, Rot und Gelb + Speedtrial + Highjump in die Schaumstoffgrube[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT="]Samstagabend Aftershowparty in der Halle [/FONT]
·[FONT="]Sonntag Funtrial mit Spielchen auf dem Rad [/FONT]

  [FONT="]Schlafen und Essen:[/FONT]
·[FONT="] Voraussichtlich Jugendherberge Cottbus Mitte oder Turnhalle Dissenchen  [/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT="]Preisbewussten Leuten bieten wir die Möglichkeit der Übernachtung  in der Halle[/FONT]
·[FONT="]Geplant ist folgendes Verpflegungspaket  Frühstück, Mittag und Abendbrot für Samstag,  und Frühstück für Sonntag  für alle Trialer[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Kosten:[/FONT]
·[FONT="]Die kosten setzen sich aus einer pauschale für die Startgebühr und variablen Kosten für Schlafen und Essen zusammen[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT="]Je nach Teilnehmerzahl werden sich dann die Kosten ergeben[/FONT]


  [FONT="]Dieses Programm ist die vorläufige grobe Planung, für das oben genannte Event.  Wir bitten Euch bis zum [B][COLOR=red]19.09.2009[/COLOR][/B] um eine Rückmeldung und evtl. Verbesserungsvorschläge.[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Ihr könnt eine Terminwahl für die beiden Wochenenden treffen, für Leute die schon eher anreisen möchten sind wir offen. [/FONT]

  [FONT="]Wir wären über eine zahlreiche Anteilnahme sehr erfreut.[/FONT]*


----------



## Eisbein (19. August 2009)

Datum ist mir egal. Aber ich werde wohl da sein. (mit kamera)
Vermutlich bin ich nicht der einzige aus berlin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (19. August 2009)

hört sich gut an mobby,

wäre sicher auch zum filmen dabei 

gruß
Marcus


----------



## locdog (19. August 2009)

hmm. muss mal ernsthaft druber nachdenken


----------



## MaxTTH (19. August 2009)

Bertie weis ja von uns schon bescheid .. der Süden mit dem TTH und ich denke Max Koch ist am Start - Termin kann man jetzt noch nix sagen .. legt einen fest und wer kann der kann dann halt. 

Bin gespannt wie ein Regenschirm auf die Halle und den Event 

Grüße

Max


----------



## bertieeee (20. August 2009)

@locdog komm vorbei bring noch paar leute mit und dann gehts steil.
@maxthh ja wir wollen erstmal abwarten welcher termin den leuten am besten passt und dann kommt die genaue planung.

@all zu den sektionen kann ich noch sagen das es sehr abwechselungsreich wird, von betonröhren/steine/container über gerüste gepaart mit rampen desweiten paar schöne aktionen in unser trialhälfte bis hin zur schaumstoffgrube (die wird fies )

und abend schön tanzen inner halle


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. August 2009)

ja, also ich wäre auch dabei, welches wochenende is mir relativ egal.


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. August 2009)

ich denke ich bin auch am start


----------



## tommytrialer (20. August 2009)

Das wird ein Fest...

Zu den Terminen, mir wäre das erste Wochenende lieber, zur Not ginge auch das 2.


----------



## murdoc (20. August 2009)

bin dabei!

termin ist zweitrangig


----------



## montfa (20. August 2009)

dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. August 2009)

An die Berliner,  bekommen wir 'n großen transporter aufgetrieben?


----------



## Icke84 (20. August 2009)

alle rein in stefans erdgastransporter *lol*


----------



## T.K.O. (20. August 2009)

24.10. hätte ich auch lust und zeit und würd mich mit in den erdgastrans reinquetschen..


----------



## montfa (20. August 2009)

also in meinen 'transporter' passen 2 trialer und 2 20" bikes rein


----------



## Eisbein (20. August 2009)

3 26" und ein 20" könnte ich mit nehmen. Gut wäre natürlich ein t5 mit sitzen drin. 
Naja es geht ja auch normal.


----------



## pippi (21. August 2009)

ihr lustmölche, na klar bin ich dabei, aber ohne "erdgastransporter"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (21. August 2009)

ich werd mal mit meiner crew aus Wroclaw reden. es sind ja NUR 230km. also wen nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei 

und wie sieht es aus mit den ubernachtungskosten ?


----------



## Trialmobby (21. August 2009)

Schönes Ding nur weiter so das wird ein riesen gaudi! Was sind schon 230km für ne geile Trialaktion?

So nun muss ich mich mit den jungs weiter kümmern dat das Hand und Fuß hat.

Gruß Mobby


----------



## Eisbein (21. August 2009)

genau moby, 230km sind keine ausrede


----------



## suziheizer (25. August 2009)

Hiermit bin ich angemeldet  hoff ich doch


----------



## sponker (26. August 2009)

moin

sehr geile sache was ihr da anstellt!

also ich bin auch dabei(ein leipziger mehr)
datum ist auch eher zweitrangig...

ein ca preis würde mich aber schon interessieren...

grüße der al


----------



## bike 20 (26. August 2009)

bin am Start und bringe wahrscheinlich noch meinen Kumpell mit


----------



## TRAILER (26. August 2009)

ich komm auch. 
mein comeback wird gewaltig in klasse grün einschlagen.


----------



## T.K.O. (26. August 2009)

..werd wenn dann erst samstag nachmittag mit der bahn erscheinen können..muss am 24. arbeiten bis 14uhr..verdammte s*******..


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (27. August 2009)

aus dresden sinds vorerst 2mann die sich geplant anschließen wollen! termin ist auch erstmal zweitrangig. 
frei nach dem motto "...es wird gefahren was auf den tisch kommt...."


----------



## bertieeee (4. September 2009)

hiho, also für die Leute die zum Wettkampf kommen setzen wir nun den 24.10.09 an. Die Teilnehmer welche Übernacht in unser schönen Stadt bleiben sind mit 40 euro dabei.
der Preis setzt sich wie folgt zusammen: 2 mal Frühstück+1 mal Abendbrot sowie ein paar Getränken. Für die Übernachtung werden 22.80 fällig.

Bitte Meldet euch bitte spätestens zum 18.09.09.

Flyer werden bald folgen, damit man sich eine Überblick verschafen kann, bis dahin Grüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (4. September 2009)

wir reden nächste woche beim bier mal drüber, ne


----------



## bertieeee (10. September 2009)

so hier ist jetzt mal die vorläufige ausschreibung für die odm cottbus.
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1943445/Ausschreibung odm cottbus.pdf

in den nächsten Tagen werden ich noch paar fakten über die sektionen posten, ich kann nur eins sagen, die werden richtig geil werden


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. September 2009)

GEIIL, ich bin dabei 

ich frag mal meinen bruder ob er auch mitkommt, den anderren sag ich auch bescheid


----------



## locdog (10. September 2009)

hab ich das richtig verstanden. 40 furs eintritt und essen. dann noch 22,80 fur die ubernachtung vom Samstag auf Sontag. 62,80 insgesamt ?
...40 ist das nicht ein bissel viel? fur mich *4 sieht es schon schlechter aus (160zl) fur zwei tage trial. wird schwer sein da meine kumpels zu uberreden :|


----------



## bertieeee (10. September 2009)

nein für 40 euro alles komplett, aber ihr könnt auch gerne bei der halle zelten dann seit ihr mit 15 euro dabei


----------



## locdog (10. September 2009)

aaa, also 40 euro sammt ubernachtung. Ok, jetzt ist der evenet von "wens klappt komm ich vielleicht" zum "um alles auf der Welt muss ich da sein" avansiert 

ich werd's mal im unserem forum posten. ein paar musten doch sicherlich kommen unteranderem pawel palacz, junioren vicemeister, wohn gleich bei Frankfurt an der Oder und ist auch daran interesiert


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. September 2009)

da werd ich einfach im passi kofferraum pennen


----------



## Eisbein (11. September 2009)

logdoc sei so frei und bring pisanka mit. Und wenn du am BT lager vorbeikommst noch ein paar BT raven mit canti aufnahme. ein kurzer 6.0 und ein langer würde mir reichen....


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. September 2009)

alex, denk an die abmachung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (12. September 2009)

mit pisanka und kosimazaki hab ich schon geredet, sind schon interesiert. aber es hangt alles von kosimazaki ab (furerschein und  auto)

hab noch ein BT 7,0 light rum liegen in super zustand


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. September 2009)

ja, clemi dann penn mer halt zu 3t bei mir im kofferraum


----------



## suziheizer (3. Oktober 2009)

Hier der Flyer


----------



## suziheizer (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## ecols (7. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts denn mit Süddeutschland aus? fährt irgend jemand eh nach Cottbus? Ich muss nicht unbedingt beim ODM Lauf dabei sein, aber auf den Rest hätte ich und Emily schon Bock. 

Fahrgemeinschaft, anybody?


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. Oktober 2009)

sack dir den ray und deine beiden anderen family guys und dann gehts los chris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Oktober 2009)

oh man, grad da geht die uni bei mir los.......ich hoffe die genauen termine kommen, bald, dann komm ich auch, hoffe ich.....aber das wird schooooon.


----------



## Levelboss (8. Oktober 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> oh man, grad da geht die uni bei mir los.......ich hoffe die genauen termine kommen, bald, dann komm ich auch, hoffe ich.....aber das wird schooooon.


huch, 

Eisbein hier. 

Sowas blödes aber auch wenn man sich nicht ausloggt. 

@ max: Uni am wochenende?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Oktober 2009)

neee, aber freitags is der erste Tag. keine ahnung wie lange der geht.....und montags gehts weiter......wenn ich die genauen urhzeiten hab, dann kann ich auch definitv sagen was abgeht....


----------



## bertieeee (8. Oktober 2009)

mache kein mist max, wir erwarten dich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Oktober 2009)

ruuuhhhiiiiiisch bertiiiieee..... ich mach dat schon......aber lass mich mal abwarten was da abgeht....


----------



## tommytrialer (18. Oktober 2009)

bei mir wirds auch ziemlich eng, durch den langen Urlaub muss ich jetzt erstmal an der Uni ranklotzen und schauen das ich einiges fertig bekomme


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Oktober 2009)

also bei mir wirds wohl nix.
freitags is der erste tag von der fachschaft, geht wohl bis abends. somit fällt cotbus für mich ins wasser.....sorry.


----------



## da_tria (21. Oktober 2009)

so jungs, hier schon mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack auf´s wochenende:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/155033

sind nicht ganz so geworden. mußte schnell gehen, aber man kann es erkennen.


----------



## BlueJack (21. Oktober 2009)

Ouha, da gibts auf jeden Fall viel für uns zu tun bzw zu bezwingen


----------



## Eisbein (21. Oktober 2009)

fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub nich das ichs schaffe 

gerade dieses wochende voll auf den musikantenknochen, die hand ist immernoch taub  -.-


----------



## Trial infected (22. Oktober 2009)

tach schön also ich bin im großen und ganzen auch dabei, insofern die möglichkeit besteht das ich während ihr den wettkampf macht nebenbei noch nen bisschen fahren kann denn auf wettkampf hab ich nich wirklich bock! aba kommen würd ich auf jeden fall!

gruß


----------



## locdog (22. Oktober 2009)

LEIDER kann ich nicht kommen :|

ich kenne mein Diplomprufungstermin immer noch nicht deshalb kann ich mir ein 2 tage ausflug nicht erlauben, daruber hinweg steigt noch bei uns nen halen iwent und dort fahren alle hin wie auch die, die sonst mit mir zusammen gekommen wahren. also scheis situation :|

ein kumpel, pawel palacz, bester junior, wolte auch kommen (80km) und noch 2-3 trialer der ersten stunde aus Poznan mit nehmen doch vor 2 tagen kam es heraus das DIESEN Samstag die juniorenmeisterschaft steigt.

....wen ihr euch jetzt fragt warum man erst jetzt sowas weis,kann ich nur ans sagen. Kramarczyk, der trialchef - [email protected]#$son macht daraus ein geheimnis dammit kaum einer kommt und NUR sein Team auf den traphen steht.
was die MEisterschaft der Elite angeht, weis das keiner, entweder wird es sie nicht geben oder halt auch getarnt als ein kleines wetkampf.

Ich hoffe das es nicht der einziege event in cottbus ist, denn das nachste mahl muss ich kommen !


----------



## Eisbein (22. Oktober 2009)

Trial infected schrieb:


> tach schön also ich bin im großen und ganzen auch dabei, insofern die möglichkeit besteht das ich während ihr den wettkampf macht nebenbei noch nen bisschen fahren kann denn auf wettkampf hab ich nich wirklich bock! aba kommen würd ich auf jeden fall!
> 
> gruß



basti wie siehts aus, Fährst du allein?  Ich hätte noch ein platz frei.

Wir fahren aber morgen abend schon hin. Ich hohl marcus 18:30 ab. 

@ locdog, schade das ihr nicht kommt.


----------



## Trial infected (23. Oktober 2009)

nee erstens nehm ich noch karsten mit und zweiten will ich samstag abend wieder in berlin sein!

trotzdem danke
bis denne


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2009)

Danke an das orga Team in cotbus, das war wirklich ein geiles WE. (mal abgesehen vom la casa am samstag abend )


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. Oktober 2009)

(mal abgesehen vom la casa am samstag abend )

ja, und das obwohl wir eigentlich keine landeerlaubnis hatten


----------



## Icke84 (25. Oktober 2009)

ach, war doch lustig. 

freu mich auf ein baldiges wiedersehn. und nochma danke an die CW Crew 

Marcus


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Oktober 2009)

war supergeil, danke an die gesamte cottbus crew, und alle die da waren. hoffe auch auf baldige wiederholung, und das wir keine landeerlaubnis bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (26. Oktober 2009)

genau dnn wir haben keine Lande erlaubniss!^^
Ne war echt geil und ich bin auch richtig im Ar.....!
Und danke noch mal für die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit!
greez


----------

